# Mason Jars?



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

Any of you folks know of any problems with "bottling" in mason jars?


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hey, it works for moonshine, why not mead!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

can't fit my lips around the lid...


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

They should serve as adequate storage vessels, right?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

If your're positive it's still, and done fermenting, it should be OK. Make sure to fill them up (minimize headspace), and sanitize the lids. Um, you're not pressure-canning it, right ?


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

Great.

I made up 6 gallons and was at a loss with how to bottle it. There are no winery type stores in this neck of the woods. The onlt type of brewin' around here made me think of the mason jars!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

You can bottle still or lightly carbonated mead in glass water bottles with twist-off caps (just sanitize them). Or they way I started bottling, which was re-using a few cases of Grolsch swing-top beer bottles. Of course that would mean that you have to drink all that beer


----------

